# Deadly snake bites man's penis



## News Bot (May 29, 2008)

*Published:* 29-May-08 07:03 AM
*Source:* The Cairns Post via NEWS.com.au

A ROADSIDE toilet stop ended in pain, embarrassment and almost death for a tourist when a highly venomous snake bit the end of his penis.

*Read More...*


----------



## caustichumor (May 29, 2008)

Help Me, Suck the poison out.....


----------



## Jewly (May 29, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Help Me, Suck the poison out.....


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (May 29, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Help Me, Suck the poison out.....



Lucky for you the grammatical place of the comma allows me to still hold faith that you're a decent male - that comment could really - and quite easily - be read incorrectly *phew*

And anyway, the snake was just trying to mate....


----------



## Possum (May 29, 2008)

Biting is not the way 
But it didn’t envenomate him hehe scared the cracker out of him though!


----------



## thals (May 29, 2008)

haha heard about this early hours of the morning, one hell of a story to tell the grandkids one day ey :lol:


----------



## JasonL (May 29, 2008)

I wonder if his wife asked the doctors if there was any chance the swelling wouldn't go down??


----------



## callith (May 29, 2008)

Unlucky


----------



## Dipcdame (May 29, 2008)

Had the snake had it's shots????????


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 29, 2008)

He may not be going to the toilet for a while......


----------



## moosenoose (May 29, 2008)

Damn! there is already a thread on this topic  Mind you, I like my heading better hehehe


----------



## snakecharma (May 29, 2008)

i tell ya what if that happened to me i would have dropped a brown snake too 

ouch very ouch baby


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

..............later , his best mate was overheard saying ......"I told you clearly, a Gerbil , not a snake for chrissakes !!


----------

